# TranSport cavitation plate



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Anyone else here mount their TS cavitation plate on top of their lower unit cavitation plate instead of below as recommended by TranSport? Looking for same results as BlackDogs install but see some fitting issues. This is for my BT Mosquito w Suzuki 60. Lower unit cavitation plate 6” wide, TS underside channel 5 1/4”.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I would think you'd want it as close to the prop as possible.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

If you're putting a compression plate on the only purpose of the anti-ventilation plate is to be a solid mount point. I wouldn't think twice about using an angle grinder to modify it. Once you have that compression plate on you're not going to want to remove it.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Why do you want to put it on top? That might help us give better advice for your application.

I was concerned about two things during my install: the auxillary water pickup under the anti-ventilation plate and the trim tab. I decided to do a test run with the auxillary pickup covered and no trim tab. I had no issues whatsoever with temperature or torque steer. If you have the right prop and jack plate setup the auxillary pickup is going to be sucking air, so why cut an opening for it? Also, the lower portions of the compression plate will do a fine job of keeping your lower unit pointed in the right direction, they have much more surface area and leverage than the trim tab, so again, why cut an opening for it? Also, suggest putting the heads of the machine screws downward. You want to minimize disturbing the water under the compression plate, anything sticking out on top will be above the waterline when you are on plane.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

m32825 said:


> If you're putting a compression plate on the only purpose of the anti-ventilation plate is to be a solid mount point. I wouldn't think twice about using an angle grinder to modify it. Once you have that compression plate on you're not going to want to remove it.


👍 yep the cavitation plate needs to fit the lower unit, not the other way


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

devrep said:


> I would think you'd want it as close to the prop as possible.
> View attachment 180364


Any overheating issues?


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

m32825 said:


> Why do you want to put it on top? That might help us give better advice for your application.
> 
> I was concerned about two things during my install: the auxillary water pickup under the anti-ventilation plate and the trim tab. I decided to do a test run with the auxillary pickup covered and no trim tab. I had no issues whatsoever with temperature or torque steer. If you have the right prop and jack plate setup the auxillary pickup is going to be sucking air, so why cut an opening for it? Also, the lower portions of the compression plate will do a fine job of keeping your lower unit pointed in the right direction, they have much more surface area and leverage than the trim tab, so again, why cut an opening for it? Also, suggest putting the heads of the machine screws downward. You want to minimize disturbing the water under the compression plate, anything sticking out on top will be above the waterline when you are on plane.


BlackDog on here did this awhile back. I liked it. The more I look at his pic it looks like that plate has a wider mounting surface, not sure I’m hoping he’ll chime in


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello. I responded to your question about the Tran Cavitation Plate on the "Beavertail Mosquito" thread. I attached some pictures for reference. I will put a link to that below (page 16, post #307).

When I did the install (2017) there was not much available on this particular combination (BT Mosquito, Suzuki 60, Tran Cav Plate). The guys at Tran gave me an old plate that had been sitting around the shop for years. After a lot of modifications, I was able to make it work. It is designed to me mounted under the lower unit plate. I wanted to mount it above because I didn't want to block the bottom intake or lose access to the torque tab anode. Also, there was less than 1/16" clearance on the prop (Foreman 12.5" x 14p). It sounds like others have had success mounting it differently and don't have the same concerns.

It has really helped improve the performance of my skiff. The combination of a Foreman Prop, Tran cavitation plate and high flow intake screens has been really good.

See page 16, post #307 if you don't care to read through the entire thread.








Beavertail Mosquito


To clarify, motor on lowest hole in jack plate and then middle hole of jack plate to transom? I’m set on lowest on motor-jack plate but need to come up one on the hull-jack-plate if that’s what you mean. Yes. That is what I was referring to if I were starting from scratch on a new build. Mine...




www.microskiff.com





Hope that helps.

- Tight Lines


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I Installed mine on top of my yammie 25hp. I can post a pic later if you want. No issues after 2 years.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

I just installed this plate this year on a Mercury 30 4 stroke. After much deliberation I mounted it on the bottom of the plate. It seemed to fit there better. I had to do some cutting with a hole saw and cut out wheel. I mocked it up on a piece of cardboard before cutting the plate. It has worked great for me since installing.















Mike


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep, here’s my template ready to go for my Suzuki


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

I’ve got a 60 etec and had to mount it on top also. I’ve got a foreman prop and didn’t have enough clearance to mount it on the bottom.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep, mine ended up on top


----------

